# Riding Again After Childbirth?



## DancingArabian

It's very individual. I know someone who started riding a couple of weeks after and I know someone else who waited a few months. It really comes down to how the birth goes and how you feel after.


----------



## busysmurf

After #1 I was back at it in about 2 months (I had a c-section), but ONLY for little bits at a time. #2 was about 5 months, but that was cause he was born in Dec. and I really didn't feel like riding during the winter
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Equbook

*40 days - 9 months*

Hello,

well, in general, before doing any kind of exercise that is not directly for birth recovery, you should at least wait 40 days and the visit to your doc.

But, until you have totally recovered from a child, it takes you again 9 months from the day of birth.

So anywhere between these two dates you should be able to get back on the horse. However, never do anything without asking your doc beforehand. You could do a lot of damage to your body iy you don't wait enough time. I recommend you anyways to do it in a progressive way, and not to do the most difficult and physically challenging stuff from the beginning on.

And most important: do often and correctly your post-birth-exercises, trhey help you to get all that region back as it was in order to have a fast and perfect recovery.


----------



## boots

I felt good right after and had no restrictions from my doctor. He is also a rancher so familiar with riding. 

I rode three days after the birth of my first child. Within a week for each of mine.


----------



## kitten_Val

HH, very much depends on person. If you have C-section, you are advised to wait for 6 weeks (although I know some people who started riding at 4 weeks). If you had a normal one and no complications and you feel good, some people start to ride again in 2-3 weeks. However if something doesn't feel right I'd talk to the doctor first. Personally I wouldn't get on a horse right after, because the bones are still "soft", so if you fall or something goes wrong it's easier to break something.

And congrats, BTW!  Who are you expecting - boy or girl?


----------



## Horses4Healing

Thanks guys! As much as I'd rather not hear that it takes that long, I know that its just stupid to push yourself and end up worse off than before. I was hopeful it didn't take so long, but what can you do right? There was talk of a c section at my last appointment due to having a larger baby than they believe I can handle...but we are still unsure of how this will work out. 

All I know is they better make up their minds soon! Baby is dropped, I've been sick as a dog and having braxton hicks all day for the past few days, and I keep having dreams about it happening soon too. I made it to 39 weeks so I guess it could be any day now. 

And I am expecting a boy. His name will be/is Samuel Eric Christopher McGahey. 
(a mouthful really, but I had to give credit to my father Eric and my biological father Christopher.)


----------



## Delfina

It's so individual and dependent on how the actual birth went.

My first kiddo, I was barely walking 6 weeks later. No way would I have even considered getting on a horse! Didn't help that I ended up with 22 stitches that took forever to heal.

Second kiddo, I was up and running around within 24hrs of giving birth. I had 2 teeny lil stitches that gave me absolutely no issues and I didn't even realize I had them (Dr asked at my visit about them and I was like huh? You put stitches in?). I could easily have hopped back on for a light meander come day 3 or 4 but things being what they were and our whole house under construction, I was off shopping at Home Improvement stores, chasing down contractors, ripping out drywall and running after the plumber while carrying around a newborn. 

Oh and my 2nd kid was 3lbs BIGGER than the 1st! After the delivery I thought it would be months before I could do anything again based on my last delivery but after a good long nap, I was like OMG I feel great and I can actually walk instead waddle! LOL So off I went...!

Just take it easy, enjoy your baby and you'll know when YOU are ready.


----------



## kitten_Val

Horses4Healing said:


> And I am expecting a boy. His name will be/is Samuel Eric Christopher McGahey.


Beautiful name! 

Don't worry too much in advance: you'll see how you feel after the delivery. :wink: Just don't force yourself on horse just because you "have to": it's better to wait a little longer and be safe.


----------

